# Rate my Cawk...Pics!



## _LG_ (Jan 1, 2012)

Post em up, I'll judge.


----------



## antonoverlord (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Vibrant (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## swollen (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## ExLe (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 2, 2012)

ExLe should win this one


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 2, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> ExLe should win this one



Agreed, the rest of you are fucking shit jousters


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 2, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Agreed, the rest of you are fucking shit jousters


----------



## ExLe (Jan 2, 2012)

theCaptn' said:


> ExLe should win this one


 

Thank you kind sir...


----------



## Saney (Jan 2, 2012)

ExLe for President!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 2, 2012)

This thread is very disturbing.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 2, 2012)

Little Guy said:


> Post em up, I'll judge.









antonoverlord said:


>



You sir have a magnificent cock, it big and healthy looking.



Vibrant said:


>



You young man, are still going through puberty...but I do see the potential.


swollen said:


>



Wow, use a condom next time and go see a doctor before your cock dies.


ExLe said:


>



I never knew you looked so beautiful Exle....


theCaptn' said:


> ExLe should win this one





Silver_Back said:


> ExLe for President!



You are a sick man.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 2, 2012)

Vibrant said:


>



LAM, Min0 and Irish at the beach.


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Vibrant said:


>



Jesus Christ!  That would make a horse jealous.


----------



## Tesla (Jan 2, 2012)

Lotta gorgeous cawks in this thread.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 2, 2012)

Vibrant said:


>


 
that is a well landscaped cock


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 2, 2012)

watch out guys...nontraining narc is in thread


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 2, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> watch out guys...nontraining narc is in thread


 you should make your own thread  troll


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 2, 2012)

i would hate for you to narc....again


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 2, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i would hate for you to narc....again


 
rednack already admitted to doing it... still butthurt about losing that contest i see haha


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 2, 2012)

losing to an anonymous cheater who clearly does not lift...yeah ...that sux


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 2, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> losing to an anonymous cheater who clearly does not lift...yeah ...that sux


 
too bad there isnt a cry baby smiley to choose from


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 2, 2012)

so were you aw rep before or after you cheated?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 2, 2012)

aw rep wins aw contest....hmmmmm


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 2, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> so were you aw rep before or after you cheated?


 
after i wooped your ass in that contest i became a rep. look at my girl, look at yours. i didnt need to cheat.


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 2, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> aw rep wins aw contest....hmmmmm


  did you remove your AW banner before or after losing the contest?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 2, 2012)

it has said board rep up under your name almost the entire time...so why did you hide your girls face...i like how she wore so much make up her face and body were diff colors...a rep told me they werent allowed to vote like was originally stated...contest was fuking rigged and you cheated


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 2, 2012)

they should have done a straight up vote like they said...oh and you narc...cheater


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 2, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> it has said board rep up under your name almost the entire time...so why did you hide your girls face...i like how she wore so much make up her face and body were diff colors...a rep told me they werent allowed to vote like was originally stated...contest was fuking rigged and you cheated


 
that tranny you call a wife should have tried putting on some make up. there is no point in debating with you. you're just gonna keep crying like a little bitch


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 2, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> they should have done a straight up vote like they said...oh and you narc...cheater


 
boohoohoo keep whining. someone came out and admitted to flagging your vids and you still keep accusing me. you're a smart one. maybe you werent so concerned with what everyone ELSE looks like you could actually get somewhere with your physique. i have never seen someone on a forum more obsessed with wanting to see other men's photos. hmmm is there something you need to get off your chest?? besides those bitch tits...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 2, 2012)

juicespringsteen said:


> that tranny you call a wife should have tried putting on some make up. There is no point in debating with you. You're just gonna keep crying like a little bitch



as usual you started bashing toe women...you got a young butterface son...typical skinny teen girl ...never seen the inside of a gym...i have a woman....it was hilarious...that girl is young as hell an even her asshole loose...by the time shes my wifes age she gonna be played out...have fun


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 2, 2012)

juicespringsteen said:


> boohoohoo keep whining. Someone came out and admitted to flagging your vids and you still keep accusing me. You're a smart one. Maybe you werent so concerned with what everyone else looks like you could actually get somewhere with your physique. I have never seen someone on a forum more obsessed with wanting to see other men's photos. Hmmm is there something you need to get off your chest?? Besides those bitch tits...



well dont talk about it be about it...show me you better...you do not fuking wout...now aw got a teen that does not wout for a rep...outstanding....skinny teen butterface and chicken legs...awesome couple

GOTTA LOVE ALL THESE ANONYMOUS REPS THAT DONT WOUT...WE SEEN YOUR LEGS AND FOREARMS...YOU DO NOT LIFT...IF SO...PROVE IT


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 2, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> as usual you started bashing toe women...you got a young butterface son...typical skinny teen girl ...never seen the inside of a gym...i have a woman....it was hilarious...that girl is young as hell an even her asshole loose...by the time shes my wifes age she gonna be played out...have fun


 
we seen your wifes beefcurtains hanging out that gash she calls a pussy. where was your son while she was busy whoring it up on the kitchen table?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 2, 2012)

Dont worry about my kid when you just a boy living with your parents....lol at kids these days


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey why your girls nose look Like that...you punch her?


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 2, 2012)

im far from a kid lol. i went to school and worked my ass off for everything i have. the car is mine. the house is mine. get a job fatass. you really shouldnt let your wife support you and your son like that. not very manly in my book.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 2, 2012)

Prove you dont live at home ....prove you  work out...you wont

you had rep under your name long b4 the shit was over...rigged....scam


if that big house was your why all those pics in a tiny little room only big enough to fit a mattress in? Bs...


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 2, 2012)

This is funny. I like how juice claimed his girl took her first nut to the face during the comp LOL. I wonder how many guys she's said the same thing to...

Probably plenty, judging by how easily things slid in and out of her ass.

KOS is a damn stickler for pics, but he's probably right about you.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jan 2, 2012)

^^^^brohe? Is that you?


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 2, 2012)

keep on crying bc you lost


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 2, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> this is funny. I like how juice claimed his girl took her first nut to the face during the comp lol. I wonder how many guys she's said the same thing to...
> 
> Probably plenty, judging by how easily things slid in and out of her ass.
> 
> Kos is a damn stickler for pics, but he's probably right about you.



ben im always right dawg


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 2, 2012)

juicespringsteen said:


> keep on crying bc you lost



why it say board rep under your name 2 weeks b4 contest over boy? Why you live at home WITH MOMMY? Why you hide your girls face? Why you lie and say you work out? Why you think all you gotta do is stab your ass to get big? Why your legs as small as your skinny girls in gif?


You gonna prove you workout? I mean you a rep now...dont you want some credibility?


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 2, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> why it say board rep under your name 2 weeks b4 contest over boy? Why you live at home WITH MOMMY? Why you hide your girls face? Why you lie and say you work out? Why you think all you gotta do is stab your ass to get big? Why your legs as small as your skinny girls in gif?
> 
> 
> You gonna prove you workout? I mean you a rep now...dont you want some credibility?


 
i had board rep under my name because i was approached by heavyiron to be an unclez rep. he changed my status then i denied the position. dont believe me? ask him


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 2, 2012)

Noheawaiian said:


> ^^^^brohe? Is that you?



I'm trying to restrain myself, out of what little respect I have for his cum guzzling, anal bead devouring, asshole as wide as a barn door from all the cock that's been rammed up it, multiple nut to the face saying it was the first time, daddy issue having, sucking tons of cock, swallowing tons of loads, mouth like a free clinic, aids infested, straight off the corner girlfriend.

It's only an insult when it's not the truth...


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jan 2, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> I'm trying to restrain myself, out of what little respect I have for his cum guzzling, anal bead devouring, asshole as wide as a barn door from all the cock that's been rammed up it, multiple nut to the face saying it was the first time, daddy issue having, sucking tons of cock, swallowing tons of loads, mouth like a free clinic, aids infested, straight off the corner girlfriend.
> 
> It's only an insult when it's not the truth...



Please.....go on


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 2, 2012)

Heavy must be out his god damn mind to ask tiny forearms aka chicken legs McGee to be a rep


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 2, 2012)

juicespringsteen said:


> i had board rep under my name because i was approached by heavyiron to be an unclez rep. He changed my status then i denied the position. Dont believe me? Ask him



fine ....you are are a rep now...prove you are worthy

POSTED 300 PICS OF HIS GIRL COWARD HIDES


----------



## juicespringsteen (Jan 2, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> fine ....you are are a rep now...prove you are worthy


 
okay thank you. this wasnt a rigged contest or anything like that. we made it what it was and we both won. i wouldnt have done that shit to your vids and someone already admitted to it. its water under the bridge


----------



## oufinny (Jan 2, 2012)

WTF... who cares if he became a rep.  Juice videos = hotter than KOS vids/pics.  You lost, so what, getting $250 credit isn't too bad.  You don't know anything about peps, here's an idea, learn and you will find that is a hell of a prize.  Its like a bunch of women arguing at a sewing circle.


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 2, 2012)

Everyone is a fucking rep these days. I'm beginning to think its luck of the draw. Half the reps don't even know shit about the stuff they're actually promoting.

A lot of the reps don't contribute shit to this site.

I can name a few who don't know jack shit. How they're reps, I'll never know.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jan 2, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Everyone is a fucking rep these days. I'm beginning to think its luck of the draw. Half the reps don't even know shit about the stuff they're actually promoting.
> 
> A lot of the reps don't contribute shit to this site.
> 
> I can name a few who don't know jack shit. How they're reps, I'll never know.



Quit acting like you know stuff, benj


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 2, 2012)

Damn.......


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jan 2, 2012)

Need advices? 
I can help you with your plane


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 2, 2012)

LOL. I should text you something gay, so you can make a screenshot of it.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jan 2, 2012)

Dude, we could make a series of 3-4 gay txts and i can take a screenshot of it


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 2, 2012)

oufinny said:


> WTF... who cares if he became a rep.  Juice videos = hotter than KOS vids/pics.  You lost, so what, getting $250 credit isn't too bad.  You don't know anything about peps, here's an idea, learn and you will find that is a hell of a prize.  Its like a bunch of women arguing at a sewing circle.



who got sabotaged? whos you tube page got flagged


----------



## Tesla (Jan 2, 2012)

No arguing allowed in a Cawk thread...just admire the pretty cawks.


----------



## ExLe (Jan 2, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> ExLe for President!


 

Thank you kind sir...


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 3, 2012)

Anyone bashing a girl who did what those two did is an obvious homo.  KOS is a fat fuck and Juice has a small weene, speaking of which, post cawk pics or get the fuck out.


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 3, 2012)

God Damn It


----------



## CG (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm the only person in this thread to ever post a cockpic. More than once. Ask the DRSE, its the background on their phones.

Or ask cd, I made her love gummybears


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 3, 2012)

Noheawaiian said:


> Dude, we could make a series of 3-4 gay txts and i can take a screenshot of it


 message on the way


----------



## crackerjackbuff (Jan 3, 2012)

Its disgusting that people are going to go on a rant of bashing juices girl..both miss spring and kos wife are beautiful women and they both did a great job in the contest and the fellas both got prizes, but kos wife doesnt have to read the negative things people say and miss spring belongs to this forum and its fucked up that grown men can be that mean to someone that never said anything. If you and juice want to go at it then go ahead but dont bash a woman thats part of the IM family


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 3, 2012)

crackerjackbuff said:


> Its disgusting that people are going to go on a rant of bashing juices girl..both miss spring and kos wife are beautiful women and they both did a great job in the contest and the fellas both got prizes, but kos wife doesnt have to read the negative things people say and miss spring belongs to this forum and its fucked up that grown men can be that mean to someone that never said anything. If you and juice want to go at it then go ahead but dont bash a woman thats part of the IM family



What he said


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 3, 2012)

Actually, juice started on KOS' wife because KOS said juice had chicken legs. So fuck off to those of you who don't know how shit went down. Shit got real.


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 4, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Actually, juice started on KOS' wife because KOS said juice had chicken legs. So fuck off to those of you who don't know how shit went down. Shit got real.



Who cares?


----------



## bigbenj (Jan 4, 2012)

I care!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 4, 2012)

i caRE TOO


----------



## CG (Jan 4, 2012)

Someone acknowledge my history o posting pics of my schlong god damnit!


----------



## Tesla (Jan 4, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Someone acknowledge my history o posting pics of my schlong god damnit!


----------



## grynch888 (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## grynch888 (Jan 4, 2012)

there are your cocks with a little bonus...
satisfied?


----------



## babyhulk (Jan 4, 2012)

grynch888 said:


>


 
Oh... My... God....


----------



## independent (Jan 4, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Actually, juice started on KOS' wife because KOS said juice had chicken legs. So fuck off to those of you who don't know how shit went down. Shit got real.



Kos is a fat fag like you, except he's actually getting pussy unlike you.





Cgrant said:


> Someone acknowledge my history o posting pics of my schlong god damnit!



cgrant has a large cock dammit. He showed us.


----------



## CG (Jan 4, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Actually, juice started on KOS' wife because KOS said juice had chicken legs. So fuck off to those of you who don't know how shit went down. Shit got real.



Negs to faggots who insult women when they have no response to accusations of having chicken legs!


----------



## CG (Jan 4, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Kos is a fat fag like you, except he's actually getting pussy unlike you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^drse to the rescue, as always!


 GYCH!


----------



## CG (Jan 4, 2012)

Tesla said:


>


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jan 4, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Kos is a fat fag like you, except he's actually getting pussy unlike you.
> 
> 
> :



You'd better watch your tone or ill inject your liver with jack daniels and Raid & watch you fall on the floor & gurgle....piece of shit.


----------



## independent (Jan 4, 2012)

Noheawaiian said:


> You'd better watch your tone or ill inject your liver with jack daniels and Raid & watch you fall on the floor & gurgle....piece of shit.



Youre lucky I didnt put your name in there too.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jan 4, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Youre lucky I didnt put your name in there too.



Yes...i'm blessed.....


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 4, 2012)

Noheawaiian said:


> Yes...i'm blessed.....




But are you truly blessed?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hes blessed with free (stolen) gear


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jan 4, 2012)

^^^^i paid everything i owed. 
Eat shit and die


----------



## Rednack (Jan 4, 2012)

Noheawaiian said:


> ^^^^i paid everything i owed.
> Eat shit and die


you'll never be able to suck that much dick..


----------



## CG (Jan 4, 2012)

Noheawaiian said:


> ^^^^i paid everything i owed.
> Eat shit and die



To a great scammer!


Uh, I mean source


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 4, 2012)

Noheawaiian said:


> ^^^^i paid everything i owed.
> Eat shit and die



proof?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jan 4, 2012)

^^^^i didn't take photos of the greendot transaction


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 4, 2012)

kos and juice you guys are like school girls,juices girl is way hotter end of story


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 4, 2012)

grynch888 said:


>


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 4, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> kos and juice you guys are like school girls,juices girl is way hotter end of story



how come they went thru so much trouble to hide her face? in some pics her face was near white and her body tan...thats a cake worth of makeup


why did they flag our you tube?


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 4, 2012)

he payed a high end escort to do that or he got some mad photo shop skillz


----------



## OTG85 (Jan 4, 2012)

either way I could give a fuck tho


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 4, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> how come they went thru so much trouble to hide her face? in some pics her face was near white and her body tan...thats a cake worth of makeup
> 
> 
> why did they flag our you tube?



Words of advice.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 4, 2012)

why do you like mastiffs?


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 4, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> why do you like mastiffs?



Because it's funny when the Mormons and Witnesses fall off the porch after they see my 200lb dog come running to the door.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 4, 2012)

i love danes...my wife had a feud with my last one and made me get rid of her


----------



## hoyle21 (Jan 4, 2012)

The neighbors have a Great Dane, and it's a cool dog.   They rescued it so it does have some emotional issues.   It was pretty abused.


----------



## Vibrant (Jan 4, 2012)

I thought this thread was about cocks








and then because of KOS and JUICE it turned into a shit slinging showdown. But I guess they are very intelligent according to this article: 



*Researches find poop-throwing by chimps is a sign of intelligence*

November 30, 2011 by Bob Yirka 





Enlarge
                                                      Common chimpanzee in the Leipzig Zoo. Image credit: Thomas Lersch, via Wikipedia.
*(PhysOrg.com) -- A lot of people who have gone to the zoo  have become the targets of feces thrown by apes or monkeys, and left no  doubt wondering about the so-called intellectual capacity of a beast  that would resort to such foul play. Now however, researchers studying  such behavior have come to the conclusion that throwing feces, or any  object really, is actually a sign of high ordered behavior. Bill Hopkins  of Emory University and his colleagues have been studying the whole  process behind throwing and the impact it has on brain development, and  have published their results in Philosophical Transactions of the Royal Society B.* 

Hopkins and his team have focused their research on chimpanzees, mainly due they say, to the fact that chimps  are our closet living relative and that they are the only other species  besides humans that regularly throw things with a clear target in mind.  He and his team have been watching chimps in action for several years  and comparing their actions with scans of their brains to see if there  were any correlations between those chimps that threw a lot, and those  that didn’t or whether they’re accuracy held any deeper meaning.  Surprisingly, they found that chimps that both threw more and were more  likely to hit their targets showed heightened development in the motor  cortex, and more connections between it and the Broca’s area, which they  say is an important part of speech in humans. The better chimp  throwers, in other words, had more highly developed left brain  hemispheres, which is also, non-coincidently, where speech processing  occurs in people.
 Such findings led the term to suggest that the ability to throw is, or was, a precursor to speech development in human beings.
 After making their discovery regarding the parts of the brain that  appear to be involved in better throwing in chimps, the team tested the  chimps and found that those that could throw better also appeared to be  better communicators within their group, giving credence to their idea  that speech and throwing are related. Interestingly, they also found  that the better throwing chimps didn’t appear to posses any more  physical prowess than other chimps, which the researchers suggest means  that throwing didn’t develop as a means of hunting, but as a form of  communication within groups, i.e. throwing stuff at someone else became a  form of self expression, which is clearly evident to anyone who has  ever been targeted by a chimp locked up in a zoo.


*More information:* The neural and cognitive correlates  of aimed throwing in chimpanzees: a magnetic resonance image and  behavioural study on a unique form of social tool use, _Phil. Trans. R. Soc. B_ 12 January 2012 vol. 367 no. 1585 37-47, doi: 10.1098/rstb.2011.0195
*Abstract* 
It has been hypothesized that neurological adaptations associated  with evolutionary selection for throwing may have served as a precursor  for the emergence of language and speech in early hominins. Although  there are reports of individual differences in aimed throwing in wild  and captive apes, to date there has not been a single study that has  examined the potential neuroanatomical correlates of this very unique  tool-use behaviour in non-human primates. In this study, we examined  whether differences in the ratio of white (WM) to grey matter (GM) were  evident in the homologue to Broca's area as well as the motor-hand area  of the precentral gyrus (termed the KNOB) in chimpanzees that reliably  throw compared with those that do not. We found that the proportion of  WM in Broca's homologue and the KNOB was significantly higher in  subjects that reliably throw compared with those that do not. We further  found that asymmetries in WM within both brain regions were larger in  the hemisphere contralateral to the chimpanzee's preferred throwing  hand. We also found that chimpanzees that reliably throw show  significantly better communication abilities than chimpanzees that do  not. These results suggest that chimpanzees that have learned to throw  have developed greater cortical connectivity between primary motor  cortex and the Broca's area homologue. It is suggested that during  hominin evolution, after the split between the lines leading to  chimpanzees and humans, there was intense selection on increased motor  skills associated with throwing and that this potentially formed the  foundation for left hemisphere specialization associated with language  and speech found in modern humans.

_© 2011 PhysOrg.com_


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jan 5, 2012)

Noheawaiian said:


> ^^^^i didn't take photos... snip



nuff said


----------



## awhites1 (Jan 5, 2012)

grynch888 said:


>






babyhulk said:


> Oh... My... God....



Literally the exact same thing I said in my head


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 5, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> I'm the only person in this thread to ever post a cockpic. More than once. Ask the DRSE, its the background on their phones.
> 
> Or ask cd, I made her love gummybears



Lolz I remember that pic....


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 5, 2012)

Here's my cock....






Bend over and grab your ankles, bitches.


----------



## Rednack (Jan 6, 2012)

home wrecker...


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 7, 2012)

Rednack said:


> home wrecker...




If you consider your anus home, abso-fucking-lutely


----------



## CG (Jan 9, 2012)

CellarDoor said:


> Here's my cock....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You've used that pic more than once... do you model for them??? 


Wtf saney gets pics for a half assed shave?!? Lolz


----------



## _LG_ (Jan 9, 2012)

Disappointed...


----------



## CellarDoor (Jan 9, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> You've used that pic more than once... do you model for them???
> 
> 
> Wtf saney gets pics for a half assed shave?!? Lolz



I know.  I like it cause she has awesome nails (like me), tats (like me), and a fucking huge dildo.




And yea I just couldn't help myself. He gave me cock pics too.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 10, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> I thought this thread was about cocks
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I didn't expect anything worthwhile from this thread, but that article is great.


----------

